# Im EXTREMELY bored! so i thought id post some more pics!



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

here's a few fun pics of our late season...

Can you pick out the real geese? should be 4 of them









Crappy shells in the background, dead geese in the foreground, and 3 lucky ducks spinning to the left.......This goose must of really been hungry!









welcom to our spread









Introducing the new dave smith decoy shells, fully flocked and most realistic decoy on the market!  









This guy walked around for a while and decided this wasn't the smartest place to be, his lone buddy in the background was a little dumber









Don't doubt the GHG!









We all had our doubts about this guy early in the season but he turned out to be a great dog


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

you should get bored more often!! :beer:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for posting those are sweet and i was wondering about how many goose decoys you use in your spread?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i guess those pictures don't do much justice to our spread. We usually set out 12 dozen fullbodies, and when its cold we'll set 2 dozen shells throughout the fullbodies. If we're trying to shoot some ducks too, we'll throw out 5-10 dozen fullbody ducks with ofcourse whatever spinning wings we have that actually work


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

nice pics man, question are those dave smiths in the first picture and if so how do those work for ya?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice pics. I love the B+W of the dog.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

blja0601 said:


> nice pics man, question are those dave smiths in the first picture and if so how do those work for ya?


No, all the decoys, besides the shells, for the most part are GHG's. The ones in the first picture are a few lessers and regular sized ones


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

wow, those are some awesome pics! whoever took should be a photographer! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Triple B said:


> wow, those are some awesome pics! whoever took should be a photographer! :beer:


hahaha i knew you were gonna say something like that when you saw these. Okay just for the record, TripleB took all the pictures, i just knew he would never put them up so i decided to.

The reason he was the one taking the pictures is because he couldn't hit a cows a$$ with a hand full of sand let alone a bird flying in the air!! :lol:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

averyghg said:


> Triple B said:
> 
> 
> > wow, those are some awesome pics! whoever took should be a photographer! :beer:
> ...


haha, thats why I always want to land them! ground pound um, haha, its more like turkey hunting then :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

umm i recall the two that are landing feet down i took!! and i didn't have doubts about that little puppy, u guys did!!! but either way great year and cant wait till next year!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's going to be a LOOOONNNNGGGG offseason.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BBB you just gave me an idea. Turkey broadheads and land them. Humm could get interesting.

Nice pics. I have always said train some geese they will be great deeks!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I have always said train some geese they will be great deeks!


What would you train them to do when Mr. Greensuit comes out to say hello?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> BBB you just gave me an idea. Turkey broadheads and land them. Humm could get interesting.
> 
> Nice pics. I have always said train some geese they will be great deeks!


we actually had that idea too. we could have shot quite a few of them this year with a bow. we thought a recurve may be better for the draw, but after we realizd that a guy could stand up and would have time to draw a compound on many of them we regretted not bringing one. that guillotine broadhead would be fun to try on a goose.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pics indeed  Thanx for sharing,makes me miss hunting already 

Some of you guys do a great job posting pics,wish I could.Any tips :homer:

PS~ Nice looking lab.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pictures. Nice looking dog too.

Is most of your late season work in cut corn?

Again, good work,
Dan


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Is most of your late season work in cut corn?


Yes Sir!! :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That is picked corn. 
Cut corn is what is done for silage in Sept. and the stalks are cut about 6" off the ground. No stalks or husks are in the field for cut corn.

A nice series of pics :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The question is... IS it illegal? I have never looked. Train the little bugger to go to the roost and pick them up, fly them back and tell them where to land!! :lol:

Paint him blaze orange, so my buddies don't shoot him.

Yes next year a bow kill is a must!!

BBB those are the broadheads I was thinking about, I just didn't know how to spell it!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

h2ofwlr said:


> That is picked corn.
> Cut corn is what is done for silage in Sept. and the stalks are cut about 6" off the ground. No stalks or husks are in the field for cut corn.
> 
> A nice series of pics :beer:


that can be a tricky assumption, alot of guys now are cutting it lower and baling the chaff. i've seen more corn bales this fall than ever before. quite a few of the fields we hunted in had this done, makes it harder to find any chaff to stuff the blinds. also there is quite a bit of stalk and husks left over in the field from picked corn, if they haven't been baled.


----------

